# U know my estilo good Doctor robertOG KUSH WEST coas socal1 215 kush4less grolikeapro



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 20, 2014)

SO IM STARTING A SMALL GROW INDOORS IM GETTING ABOUT 6 OG KUSH CLONESS:vapleaf:   idk what else ill b growing ill start in a 4 x 2 n may b work my way up to a 6ft x 4ft w 4 600w for now I have a Blueberry haze seed in my window and a white tail is growing has for 2 days now.    alrite idk what system im going with.  hydro or soil.  ill take a picture of mi baby.  now ima smoke a joint and get back to work.  Hamster Lewis would u like a toke :vap_bong__emoticon::ccc::vap_smiley:   have a good nite everyone.


----------



## MR1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sounds good man, I have a OG Kush sedling 1 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2014)

Mojo for the grow!


----------



## Locked (Aug 20, 2014)

Of course I would like a toke Dr. Rob.  Green Mojo my friend.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 19, 2014)

hello rosebud thanks for the mojo, MR1 how kool how s is your og doing?  and thank for stopping hamster!  i got babies growing!!!!!!!!!!!!!
well  i was looking for clones or seeds and I now have a few seeds most of the og.. .. i got the seeds from a friend who grows this strains 
-og kush x purple mendecino = black water
-fire og kush
-pineapple kush
-blue dream
-ak47 x berry
-chunky monkey
-sour diesel

i got them under a t5 6500k  i got ocean forest and happy frog soil for them as soon as i see roots. 

View attachment 123 (2).jpg


----------



## Locked (Oct 19, 2014)

You go Dr.....I don't like those pucks you are using but Green Mojo my friend. Then again my last seed pop resulted in Zero seedlings. There is a reason I grow from clone most of the time.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 19, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> You go Dr.....I don't like those pucks you are using but Green Mojo my friend. Then again my last seed pop resulted in Zero seedlings. There is a reason I grow from clone most of the time.




HELLO my friend HL i got the jeffy trait for only $5  sorry to here u had zero come up.    o well right the way she goes!!!  ill try to upload pictures daily im trying to finish soon so hopefully the seeds plants will grwo faster n sronger then clones i hope i dont have too much problmme s with pheno types.    thanks fopr stopping friend HL!!!!!!!!!!!!!  let take a toke and play some purple haze lol:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## MR1 (Oct 19, 2014)

I hope they all sprout for you Dr., it would be nice to see those buds. My OG is doing good , it is in flower now .


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 19, 2014)

MR1 said:


> I hope they all sprout for you Dr., it would be nice to see those buds. My OG is doing good , it is in flower now .



SWEET   I LOVE OG'S  my seeds already have a tail I think ima see them very soon like in 1 to 2 days max lool yay now lets smoke friens to life!!! to good friends and family!!!


----------



## MR1 (Oct 19, 2014)

I used those plugs for the first time with weed, germed in paper towel then put them in the plugs, my seedlings  are doing good.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 19, 2014)

mr1 said:


> i used those plugs for the first time with weed, germed in paper towel then put them in the plugs, my seedlings  are doing good.



i keep checking on the ak since those are at the bottom of my list  and they all have small to big tails... I dont feel like checking the rest!   Omg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 19, 2014)

i'LL TAKE A PICTURE OF ONE OF THE (AK47 X BERRY)


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 19, 2014)

Herer she is all 5 seeds were out 

View attachment AK.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 20, 2014)

I SEE 2 OUT AND A THIRD ONE IS SHOWING SOME OF THE NECK I GUESS LOL   ill post the daily pic.  in a lil bit im tryinhg to get some work done.  smoking on some Og KUSH


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2014)

What a line up of seeds you have there...Enjoy the trip Dr Rob.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 20, 2014)

thanks Rosebud  ...i guess u can say we are blessed.  thank you Lord ill take a bong hit to this LOL  :vap_bong__emoticon:  ......  now here is the daily pic ahahaha 

View attachment 123467.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello everyone here is an update ont the girls.   B i t c h e  s b growing like crazy i love em n care for them "just like daddy   mmm lov her green eyes n her stinky bud 

View attachment 1 (2).jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 24, 2014)

So time for the high dome!!!!!!!! 

View attachment 1 (3).jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 24, 2014)

I just took this a few seconds ago 

View attachment 1 (4).jpg


----------



## MR1 (Oct 24, 2014)

You have sprouts, right on, how many more to come up?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 24, 2014)

MR1 said:


> You have sprouts, right on, how many more to come up?


  HELLO MY FRIEND HOW ARE YOU MR1?  THANKS Im happy I'm still waiting on about 20 to go.  i hope I get a few more   have a great night people!!!!:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## MR1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Good luck on those last 20, busy days ahead.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 25, 2014)

HELLO EVERYONE HERE IS ANOTHER PIC i THINK iM GOING TO TRANSPLANT SOON 

View attachment 1 (5).jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 11, 2014)

I WENT TO GO SEE B-REAL AT THE HOUSE OF BLUES SMOKING ON THE SOUL assassins AKA JET FUEL    THE SHOW WAS DOPE 

:vap_bong__emoticon:

HERE A PIC OF THE GIRLS 
1 OG X PURPLE BLACK WATER
1 SOURD DIESEL
4 BLUEDREAM
5 PINEAPPLE
4 AK 47 BERRY 

View attachment TTS.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 13, 2014)

Here are 3 of the ak 

View attachment YOOOO.jpg


----------



## Locked (Nov 13, 2014)

What up Dr.... Keep it green. What you puffin on these days?


----------



## justafarmer (Nov 14, 2014)

Dr. Robertsozki said:


> let take a toke and play some purple haze lol:vap_bong__emoticon:



doing that now thanks!


Good luck on your garden Dr ~,~


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 14, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> What up Dr.... Keep it green. What you puffin on these days?



What's up friend I been smoking some bomb OG kush aka (jet fuel, soul assassin)   May b the best kush on the planet.   also some og wax crumble and shatter.  HL  remember when i first left a msg on ur journal? back in 09 u made me wanna try it.  if u did so good on ur very first grow.  ur first seed was 2 OZ RIGHT?  IT LOOKED like one big bud lol o boy     nice to see ya HL  hope to get some goodies this season


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 14, 2014)

justafarmer said:


> doing that now thanks!
> 
> 
> Good luck on your garden Dr ~,~



lol cool.   ....now im playing it n about to take a bong toke.... thanks for stopping by


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 14, 2014)

So here is a pic of a few ladies 
6 clones in the corner are sativas from a friend 

View attachment 111.jpg


View attachment 111 (2).jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 9, 2015)

so most of the seeds were males.  only 4 seeds were females a blue dream, pineapple(super bud) and 2 ak47cherry or berry, but only one ak47 has the strong dank smell and fruity so f ing yummi!!!

so I made a lot of bluedream clones and some pineapple and ak47.  I have some outside! they are doing great.  ill post pics of everything to paint a beeter pic.    here we come I just got me 6 bags o ocean forest and will start one light!  im trying to do about 5 light    ....one at the time cuz money is hard to get.   so far i gotta transplant today or asap:joint:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 9, 2015)

cant wait to post pics


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 9, 2015)

ohh can't wait to follow along mang green mojo 4 ya


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 13, 2015)

N.E.wguy said:


> ohh can't wait to follow along mang green mojo 4 ya



sup broski  thanks for the interest I write here to share my joy and im glad i got me some good genetics to play with/  i got some pics ill post them tonite after work at 10 pm pacific time lol:vapleaf:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 14, 2015)

for now this is what i have!  smoking on some og kush soul assasin paris shatter n crumble n bubble hash   Im so high   ill upload more pics soon just had som much work uhh i did 12 hr shifts fri sat and sun lol 

View attachment we.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (May 3, 2015)

HELLO FRIENDS.  I'TS BEEN A MINUTE SINCE i POSTED PICTURES i GOT LOTS.  INFDOOR AND OUTDOOR.   ILLL UIPDATE ALL MY GROWS I GOT SEVERALS RIGHT NOW IM SO HAPPY I HAD LOBSTER AND STEAK TO CELEBRATE!  AND A FAT JOINT OF THE SOUL ASSASIN 

View attachment 20150502 BLUEDREAM SOUL OG AK47.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (May 4, 2015)

bluedream update   here is another pic 

View attachment 20150503_bluedream.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (May 8, 2015)

ill upload all the pictures i have an dgive you all the info    i need to document everuthing i ve been doing so... i m about to harvetst the outdoorbabes from way back in october pineapples bluedream /ak 47 and the sativas from my friend.. ..


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (May 13, 2015)

OG KUSH FROM MY FRIENDS SOULS ASSASSIN OG KUSH AND THE BLUE DREAM NEXT TO MY TAHOE OG KUSH X MEANDECINO PURPS "BLACK WATER   AND I KNOW KNOW MAY BE SOME FIRE OG KUSH  I LOST TRACK OF ALL THE BLACK WATER AND THE FIRE oG    BECAUSE THEY DIDNT COME OUT IN OCTOBER TILL NOW BY ACCIDENT    AM I HAPPY LUCKY ME I USED THE SAME POUCH FOR CLONES AND THE OLD SEEDS CAME UP 

View attachment 20150513 BLUE DREAM OG KUSH.jpg


View attachment 20150513_OG BLUE DREAM.jpg


----------



## MR1 (May 14, 2015)

Looking good there Dr., should have some top notch bud come harvest time..


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 1, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Looking good there Dr., should have some top notch bud come harvest time..



thank you sir    and for the fisrt time here comes the bud porn   i planted this moms in october  now june here is a shot of my outdoor bluedream.  i also have some pineapple 

View attachment 20150601BLUE.jpg


View attachment 20150601.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 3, 2015)

now we have to see whos goona take the OG KUSH #1 californias finest OG KUSH   the BEST OG   SO FAR i got the assassing og seedling from the original breal cypres jhill og     some of the best ish ever he sells it for 375 an OZki Santa Ana OC weedmapss delivery Dr. Greenthumb 
I also have a lot of OG seedling 8 total they could be 
"black water" 
"fire OG" 
"Chunky mokey"(a rare local og kush)

my friend finally got some sfv seedlings to pop so soon ill have the cut they r fenesized so yeah   in the search for the ultimate og kush

so far the pinapple and blue dream are great outside
here is a picture of the first buds that are in a jar now
:bump::woohoo::watchplant::lama::bong2::bong1::48:



pineapple to the left and bluedream to the right 

View attachment 20150603blueandpineapple.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2015)

Niceeeee


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 3, 2015)

looks yummy........ well done doc


----------



## MR1 (Jun 5, 2015)

That should keep you fried for a while.:fly: Nice buds Dr. Rob.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 10, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Niceeeee





Grower13 said:


> looks yummy........ well done doc





MR1 said:


> That should keep you fried for a while.:fly: Nice buds Dr. Rob.



thank you all im ok w/  the organic results now on to the next garden ive been making a lot of clones   ....   i mean a lot   but i keep em in different locations.  so all my numbers are legal under 215 here in Los Angeles California   here is a picture of the outdoor at my other house

I am gonna remove the grass around the plants
also i found about 3 males from my tahoes  so now i have 5 female seedling OG KUSH tahoe mendecino purps 

View attachment 692015.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 17, 2015)

well this is my first year doing outdoors  i got a bunch of oz already and im planning on getting a few pounds.  so i better put in the money that this girls deserve.  in my outdoor im gonna buy morre soil   buy more guano and just feedem liek every day


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 17, 2015)

took out the grass and ima make it a nice bed.   ill upload some pictures when im done with the bed may b tomorrow.  good luck everyone    n remember u gotta plan b4 you plant!!!  asta la vista BABY


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 25, 2015)

this picture was taken last week ill upload a new picture fromm today ill walk outside and take the pic now   just for u MJpassion 

View attachment yeah.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 25, 2015)

How many pounds u guys think 

View attachment KIMG0016.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 26, 2015)

Mebeafarmer said:


> this really did make me laugh!
> 
> 
> nice looking outdoor Dr. . . . Good luck with your first go at outdoor!
> ...



hahaha I laugh everytime i read it lol   welcome my friend Ibefarming too!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2015)

WOW, those are going to be huge.  Pounds and pounds.  Flower mojo to you Dr.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 26, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> WOW, those are going to be huge.  Pounds and pounds.  Flower mojo to you Dr.



thsnk you my lady u r the best


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 28, 2015)

wax on my soul assasin:vapleaf::fly::watchplant::icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 30, 2015)

Oooh  - my godness  this ak47 berry/cherry looks huge! She must be 5 feet wide ill try to take a snap shot at night


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 30, 2015)

:2940th_rasta::2940th_rasta::2940th_rasta::2940th_rasta: lets smoke right after some munchies lol 

View attachment ohboy.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 1, 2015)

mebeafarmer said:


> wow she does look big,....and all sleepy too!
> 
> Bet shes standing tall in that sunshine right now though!



she sure does she double or triple her size in the last 2 weeks   lol   thank you god  thats much needed medicine 

ill take a picture in the morning for you so you can see how tall she stands   and different angles so far i only had one angel trying to show progress.   Thank's to marijuanapassion peeps and my efforrts i can now grow some ok buds i take pride in my trimming too.  And its all organic this time 
  see u around friend


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 3, 2015)

Mebeafarmer said:


> Cant wait to see!
> 
> peace




thank you friend ill see if I can do it tomorrow morning


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 12, 2015)

OMG they r getting too tall taller then me  n i think thats a problem its still super early im gonna do some training I NEED HELP!!! i think im going to make a thread about a cage ....  my friends said a kennel cage would be cheaper... I wanna estimate the size  a 10 x 10 might be too small?   i also want sensor motion all over my yard.   also a camera and I think thats it   the cage should help me make supports for the buds i wanna use string across the cage  Ill take some pictures in the morning i got 15 plants total in this yard ill also take a picture of my indoor vegging room   im getting some plants ready to take to a new location


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 13, 2015)

here is the latest picture  3 of them are from seed and those are the ones already at 6 feet 

View attachment jul12.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 13, 2015)

I gave them 2.2 lbs of guano on the june 22 and i gave them anopther 2.2 yesterday   so we will see


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2015)

Awesome....


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 13, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Awesome....



thank you dear friend  I got 
a few strain from seed:

-blackwater( tahoe og x mendecino purps) 6 phenotypes

-ak47 berry/cherry 2 phenos

-bluedream

-super bud by Ed Rosenthal

--souls assassin og kush( aka Cypress hill OG, Jet Fuel, B-real Og) 

I have one male BLACKwater with the soulassassin trying to get some beans


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow you have a lot going on.  I have never heard of Super bud my Rosenthal. That sounds interesting. As do all of the strains. 

We are both busy with males too. I have one in the bathtub that has bred the female now i need to save the pollen for next time. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 13, 2015)

im having fun making seeds n saving lots of dollars on seeds  ...here is alink to superbud aka pineapple hxxps://sensiseeds.com/en/cannabis-seeds/sensi-seeds/ed-rosenthal-super-bud


----------



## tcbud (Jul 13, 2015)

Love your Weed Patch!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 13, 2015)

tcbud said:


> Love your Weed Patch!



thank you so much Tcbud they r doing better then I thought!

can't wait till october see ya around friend!  care for a joint?  :48:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 15, 2015)

Mebeafarmer said:


> Wow they look very nice Dr!
> 
> Are you planning on trimming/thinning out the undersides?



ty..ive been taking yellow leafs off.  im just letting them do their thing for now   I  pinched the very top once for two days  idk how i feel about a 3rd pinch.

ill clean the inside of the plants as much as they need it    im looking at what cage to build n what type of camera


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 15, 2015)

Mebeafarmer said:


> Wow they look very nice Dr!
> 
> Are you planning on trimming/thinning out the undersides?



I did clean a few inches from the ground on the budding ak47s twins the shortest two... and the rest im waiting I want to use those as Clones the other bottom nugs ill use them for my trim.  i use it to make hash and butter.  how many pound you think I'll get?:vap_bong__emoticon:hit the bong n back to work   I just took two picture ill upload as soon as my 8 hr shift is over


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 15, 2015)

ill take a bunch of pictures from each plant and measurements and see if you all can guess how many pounds see who gets the closest!:heart:eace::evil::ccc::48::batman: :headbang2: :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 17, 2015)

I think between 6lbs and 10lbs  so ill just say 7lbs 

View attachment ABC.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 27, 2015)

I got some type of pm on my leafs   i think im spraying them with "the green cure" 

View attachment GREEN CURE.png


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 21, 2015)

so im glad i didnt spray them.  the mold is gone i guess with the heat and less watering.  so im super happy the buds are forming so nice Ill post pictures they got tall 
so im going to church n keep thanking God for this beautiful buds  OMG


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 22, 2015)

pulling up set !!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 22, 2015)

Sin inc said:


> pulling up set !!!


COME ON LETS SMOKE A BIG FAT JOINT!!!:tokie::afroweed::joint::welcome::48::ccc:
ITS TIME @4:20 ILL BE TAKING A FEW PICTURES.  IL HAVE TIME TO UPLOAD LIKE TWO 
A COMPLETE SIDE PIC LIKE THE ENTIRE JOURNAL PLUS A BACK VIEW WISH I HAVEN T TAKING PICTURES FROM.  

ill take a second picture of a closeup of some of the 2 ak47 smaller pheno

ll upload the rest later 

good new the tahoes grew way bigger then tyhe soul assasoins so i got 3 big tahoes all differetn phenos
I have about two big bushes of soul assassins made from 3 plants.  n there is like 2 other souls that are about 3 feet tall n just like 3 main branches  not too big and the one soul next to pineapple is just one branch  I think the soul i had next to big ak47 is gone she dried or something lol cant remember right now so yeah thats the line up and also the 2 smaller ak47 are the ones  that are gonna beharvest first.  i


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2015)

Did I miss the pics?

4:20 yup, better than cocktail hour.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 24, 2015)

tcbud said:


> Did I miss the pics?
> 
> 4:20 yup, better than cocktail hour.



i love 420 


here  are some shots of the loud the good good lol

since the plants are too big i can't take one picture with the all so i did a panorama picture  ill try to get a better shot 

View attachment 2015-08-22_17-10-12 (1).jpg


View attachment KIMG0005.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 24, 2015)

I ll have more pictures by tomorrow at 4:20 pm california pacific time zone

i got one plant thatis 8-9 feet wide!  omg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 25, 2015)

about to be 420 againhere we go!!!!!picture time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  cheeres everyone


----------



## Bios (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice plants man, AWesome stuff. I'm located pretty close to you and was thinking of experimenting w/ outdoor grows year round, rigging a couple of CFL around each plant and setting them on a timer. So in like december have the CFL kick in around sundown 5-530 ish and running for another 3-4 hours.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice job,,sure wish i could grow outside like that.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 27, 2015)

Loved the pics! Love the plants! Loved the buds!

As for poundage, depends how rock hard those buds get. Get a good pair of scissors, a good light, some gloves and maybe reading glasses ready, you gonna spend a lot of time trimming!

Just the best time of year in my opinion.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 28, 2015)

thank you all for hanging around   I'm thinking of making an educational journal on how to grow like a pro and have kush4less.  i hope u like the pictures i'm about to take!


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 1, 2015)

hey the pics are geart . I want more


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 2, 2015)

Sin inc said:


> hey the pics are geart . I want more



i know i will take all the pictures at 420 pacific time!!!!!:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 2, 2015)

jet fuel 2.0 soul assassin just quick one while ii take more pictures 

View attachment jet fuel.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Sep 5, 2015)

Swoon.....I love this time of year.  Doc you are inbud my man!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 11, 2015)

tcbud said:


> Swoon.....I love this time of year.  Doc you are inbud my man!


 
hello everyone just wanted to post a pic of one of my buds.  here she  is beautiful as can be she is one of my black water phenos short but phat colas.... thee fattest lol


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 11, 2015)

tcbud said:


> Swoon.....I love this time of year.  Doc you are inbud my man!




hello everyone just wanted to post a pic of one of my buds.  here she  is beautiful as can be she is one of my black water phenos short but phat colas.... thee fattest lol 

View attachment one.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow Dr. that looks Sweeeet...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 30, 2016)

So  i see again PCDUCK gives me bad reputation.  Saying something about i didn't use his tea n thats why my plant were lame.  What tea?   Hahahahahahha.  My first otdoor grow n i had so much fun.  Those ladies were beautiful.   And some REAL lame person get envious n jealous n they talk that non sense.    First he said.   What a potty mouth good dr"  what are you a lil girl pcduck?  Dont read my work if u don't like it. Is kool.  I sure dont like u.  Anyone in their right mind know this plants looked great.  Got many ponuds of high quality meds.  Dense n perfectly manicured.    So anyways i wish this site didnt have peresites.   Have a good weekend yall.  B safe


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 31, 2016)

now now lets all play nice. where all famliy:joint4: here


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 31, 2016)

No problem we talked is ok.    Idk him but we ok now.   I just wanna grow buds n i wanna show the world a good time w my grow n i wish wveryone in the family good luck.    I still dont know why i got the 4 neg rep.  Sorry i guessidk.  Im so gigh lol


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 31, 2016)

Sin inc thanks buddy.   is hard to keep everyone happy u kno


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2016)

Dr. that is all b.s. 
I did not neg rep you first, but you continue to neg rep me. This is the post where you negged rep me first.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71394

Now in that post it does not say anything about you or your tea. But from you I got a neg rep with the message "who are you to tell me how to tea my plants. U r lame and so is your tea". From your pm that I received it appears that you are unable to see who posted  a neg rep towards you. I do not know why you cannot see who posted neg reps to you, as I can see who repped me. My suggestion is to either get ahold of the administration to fix it or stay off the sauce. As I told you in the pm I will quit negging you when you quit negging me for no reason. But you continue to do so. And now you have brought your problem into the public forum and tried dishing on me. If you want a war of words you will get one. If you want to stop, quit posting and negging people  while you are drunk(or whatever you are on).


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 31, 2016)

Buddy everyone can see u left me 3 neg reps.   I dont want war.   I dont even care what is it that u didnt like in the first place.   Back off dude no one is drunk here i smoke weed only not even caffee or tabbacco. Like i told u in pm.  Is done u left me 3 neg rep for whatever reason.  N i dont want no more cause is not me who should have a bad rep i just wanna grow n smoke thenppl start talking down.   Dude trust me i dont want any more conversations.    I just dont wanna b deleted from this place like i told u in private go about ur bsn.  Good luck im done obviously we r not getting eachother.  Now please leave my thead.  No war needed here


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 31, 2016)

War?   Lol smoke a joint buddy cmon


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2016)

I did not leave 3 neg reps. I only negged you(twice ) after you negged me(your 1st towards me) in the post in the link I provided above. So I do not know if you have me confused with someone else or on the sauce. Are you drunk now?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 31, 2016)

Ok duck.   Go get drunk on sause or whatever u want i wont argue with you.   All I want is for u to leave it alone as we agreed.   lets not let this ruin our buzz.    Lets all smoke out.  N if ppl like to drink the sause go ahead drink n smoke.   But miss me with the **


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 31, 2016)

This is a great grow. One of my best.  Far from lame.   When i think of all i went through.  The moment i was cutting them down.  The pounds of some hard dense nugs.  I got some pics il l upload of part of the harvest sonce o had to cut around 2 pounds at a time


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2016)

Dude I left it alone yesterday, right after we agreed. This morning you continued it, in pm's and in the public forum. So get it right.

I only suggested you were on the sauce as it appears to me that you have a memory problem.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 31, 2016)

Leave it alone. U neg me before we talked thats why we straight n idk bout the sauce lol.  Just leave duckie i dont care to talk anymore.  As agreed.  See ya


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 31, 2016)

About time!   Now lets get back to my awesome grow.  Im going to look for pics of the harvest.  Ill b rt back.    Cheers smoke weed n say nope to dope lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2016)

If yall drinking booze, ,ya aint drinkng the good ****. When i drank my stuff,,,,i love everybody.  Ask my Wife,,its got my *** in trouble cause i be friendly with the girls. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 4, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> If yall drinking booze, ,ya aint drinkng the good ****. When i drank my stuff,,,,i love everybody.  Ask my Wife,,its got my *** in trouble cause i be friendly with the girls. Yehaaaaaaaaa



Im smoking on weed only and im also friendly  AF. Is all good I expected some complications on my road to growing some dank.   Thank for stopping friend.   Bk in the day about 15 yrs ago i drank a lil tequila. The good ****    patron don julio ect.  Now I only need weed.  Ill have a drink on a Christmas party may be.  But don't count on it.    Weed has everything i need.    I just been so busy moving and so many other personal matters.  .g i havent even post those harvest pics.   Ill get on it soon


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 8, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> If yall drinking booze, ,ya aint drinkng the good ****. When i drank my stuff,,,,i love everybody.  Ask my Wife,,its got my *** in trouble cause i be friendly with the girls. Yehaaaaaaaaa



they want from me. I want from no one I'm not mad Im getting Paid boiii.  every word I said was true  I don't ** nothing 


here is my harvest pics i have a quater and bic lighter so you get an idea of the size.  

strain:   seed from elite clone Blue Dream

how many grams is hard to tell I didn't keep up that well with the numbers but i fist took some tops  the ones on the picture!   and dried was about 17 ounces   and the plants still looked like it had another pound on it so may be between 2 and 3 punds on the blue dream alone.  the pinneaple also gave me aboput the same.  the ak47 was the biggest may 4pounds.  the other tahoe og black water(6) were little and the all together came to about 1 and 1/2 pound.  the other Og soul assasin gave  about a total of 1 pound so more or less 10lbs   all dense looking like green house all organic all delicious.   what can i say    im more then happy with the weight and the quality of the product.  be safe yall.  i wont be doing ak47  it was the least potent of the girls.  it took longer as well i guess i had a sativa pheno but was very big     i think if i had the space i could grow the same plant tyo b 10 lbs    i was restricted with space.  all the planst were next to eachother    great experience.  wow     god go with yall n care for you    thank for reading and keeping up with my career soon in about 12month ill start a pharmacy collective a huge farm(s) bakery and everythign     ill start in cali   n move outr to other states n other countries       i just want whats comming     ...the world chico and everything in it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vap-Bong_smoker::vap_bong__emoticon::fly: 

View attachment 20150924_231508.jpg


View attachment 20150924_231523.jpg


View attachment 20151010_024719.jpg


----------

